# Northwestern Football Uniforms:  In Bad Taste?



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.esquire.com/blogs/politics/northwestern-wounded-warrior-uniforms-110513

Northwestern football players are wearing a uniform and accouterments that apparently incorporate a bloodstained US flag, ostensibly to honor wounded warriors.  

Northwestern says it's not bloodstains but a "distressed" US flag.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ct-slammed-blood-like-spray-article-1.1508329

What do you think?  I kind of think it's in bad taste.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 6, 2013)

Doesn't look like blood to me.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd buy the "blood" part except for the coloring on the blue fields and the hexagonal patterns.

Blood? More like bad art to me.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 6, 2013)

I think they are sincerely ugly.  Blood spatters would only improve this hot mess of a uni. 
http://deadspin.com/northwesterns-v...r-unis-have-1458223321/1458253644/@Tom-Scocca
Who designed this..a kindergarten class?  WTF is with the socks and (clown)shoes?
They should just call the Steelers for those throwback uniforms that they threw back.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 6, 2013)

I like it.  I don't think it looks like blood spatter at all.  
If it's truly being done to pay tribute to our wounded Warriors, I'm all for it.  A little extra patriotism can't hurt.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 6, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I think they are sincerely ugly.  Blood spatters would only improve this hot mess of a uni.
> http://deadspin.com/northwesterns-v...r-unis-have-1458223321/1458253644/@Tom-Scocca
> Who designed this..a kindergarten class?  WTF is with the socks and (clown)shoes?
> They should just call the Steelers for those throwback uniforms that they threw back.
> ...


I'm torn about a "Garrrr, we're FIERCE" joke or a bee one.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 6, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I'm torn about a "Garrrr, we're FIERCE" joke or a bee one.


Hey, at least the Steeler's horror uniform socks and shoes match!  The Northwestern Uniform looks like they got dressed in the dark!


----------



## medicchick (Nov 6, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Hey, at least the Steeler's horror uniform socks and shoes match!  The Northwestern Uniform looks like they got dressed in the dark!


What, not feeling the bellyshirt they are wearing?


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 6, 2013)

medicchick said:


> What, not feeling the bellyshirt they are wearing?


LOL..you mean the Northwestern one?  I cant stop looking at the shoes and socks.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not big fan of violating the flag code...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 6, 2013)

The guy on the right looks like he's having a bush shit.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't like it.  A for motivation and concept; F for execution.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 7, 2013)

10% of the profits being donated? WHOA UnderArmour… don't want to break the bank or anything… 

http://kitup.military.com/2013/11/northwestern-unveils-blood-stained.html


----------



## ZmanTX (Nov 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> 10% of the profits being donated? WHOA UnderArmour… don't want to break the bank or anything…
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2013/11/northwestern-unveils-blood-stained.html



That kind of sucks they usually donate more...


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2013)

I think companies like UA should quit trying to be so clever with their "honoring" of servicemembers.  It's a way for them to drum up publicity for their company and look good to the public because they donated a whopping 10%.


----------



## JHD (Nov 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> 10% of the profits being donated? WHOA UnderArmour… don't want to break the bank or anything…
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2013/11/northwestern-unveils-blood-stained.html



If I read it right, that 10% comes from the sales of the shirts on the school's website.  I don't know if that means UA is donating the 10%, or if the school is.  If it is from the school, good for them.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 7, 2013)

Either way, 10% is 10%. You know how that comes across to me? Get a shit ton of people to buy this because it "supports the troops" but makes for a really good revenue generator for us.


----------



## JHD (Nov 7, 2013)

And I don't disagree with you.  Every organization that changes their uniforms does it to get a boost in sales, as you know.  But It seems to me that UA could afford more than 10%, but from the university, 10% to the charity was pretty decent.  And not slamming UA really.  I am betting they do more outside of any funds generated from the sales of this shirt.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 7, 2013)

JHD said:


> And I don't disagree with you.  Every organization that changes their uniforms does it to get a boost in sales, as you know.  But It seems to me that UA could afford more than 10%, but from the university, 10% to the charity was pretty decent.  And not slamming UA really.  I am betting they do more outside of any funds generated from the sales of this shirt.



Why do you place such a distinction between the company and the university?


----------



## JHD (Nov 7, 2013)

Granted, NW has an extremely large endowment, but they are a private university.  UA is a corporation answerable to shareholders and meant to generate income for shareholders.  As a corporate citizen, UA has an obligation to support it's larger community.  My view of the university is that they funnel funds back into research, scholarships, etc., which is giving back in a big way.  JMOO.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2013)

I grew up playing footy in black and gold hooped socks. We ran with a gold jumper with a black sash and black shorts with a gold stripe though.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 7, 2013)

FWIW I did see this http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/troop-id-instructions
and this https://www.troopswap.com/
On the UA website.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I think they are sincerely ugly.  Blood spatters would only improve this hot mess of a uni.
> http://deadspin.com/northwesterns-v...r-unis-have-1458223321/1458253644/@Tom-Scocca
> Who designed this..a kindergarten class?  WTF is with the socks and (clown)shoes?
> They should just call the Steelers for those throwback uniforms that they threw back.
> ...


The black and gold "bumble bee outfits" look like prison uniforms to me..

I think the "blood" spatters are ghey, attention whores.


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> 10% of the profits being donated? WHOA UnderArmour… don't want to break the bank or anything…



I got a FREE pair of UA shoe laces for running a half a few weeks ago. Cha-Ching!


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> 10% of the profits being donated? WHOA UnderArmour… don't want to break the bank or anything…
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2013/11/northwestern-unveils-blood-stained.html



Considering they have no obligation or need to give anything 10% is better than nothing. UA makes shitty products these days anyways. They had NIke beat for a while, with the newness back when I was playing football 2001-2004. Now though the Nike Pro Combat stuff is just way better. This is just my opinion though.


----------

